# Steam will mich verarschen



## computer007 (26. Juni 2012)

Hi,
Wie ihr an der Überschrift schon erkennen könnt geht es um Steam.
Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen den Key für Sid Meiers Civillization V gekauft.
So wollt ich natürlich direkt installieren bei Steam code eingegeben und angefangen runter zu laden.
Erstens:
Ewig gewartet bis es endlich los ging stand immer Steam bereit das Spiel vor.
Entweder es ging gar nicht, also irgendwann kam Fehlermeldung in der steht : kann nicht installiert werden.
Und nachdem ich es paar mal probiert habe ist dann doch die installation gestarte ABER
So ca. bei 88 % läd es nicht mehr...gar nicht mehr es höhrt einfach auf.
So abgebrochen heut und gestern versucht gerad eben kamm dann wieder das installatsions Fenster und bei ca. 88 % wieder.
Es ging nicht mehr.
Muss noch dazu sagen, der Key war nicht nur das Spiel sondern auch noch DLC.
Karten etc.
Kann es sein das, dass Spiel runterläd und bei ca. 88% dann die DLC und das dann nicht mehr klappt.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Mfg Marc


----------



## der_knoben (26. Juni 2012)

Haste genug Platz auf der Festplatte?


----------



## computer007 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab einen ganz neuen Rechner mit genug Platz.
Hat sich jetzt aber erledigt habe gemerkt das immer wenn ich den download anhallten und wieder fortsetze es wieder kurz anfängt mit ganz niedriger Geschwindigkeit runter zu laden.
Hab ich halt so oft gedrückt bis ich die 100% habe.


----------



## Shona (26. Juni 2012)

Nächstes Mal einfach die ClientRegistry.blob löschen und schauen ob es geht oder den Server in den Einstellungen ändern von wo man runterlädt


----------

